# Not sure if I'm an INFJ or INFP



## Ronald Lewis (Aug 13, 2009)

I decided to take a "refresher" on my personality type. I tried two different websites. One says I'm an INFJ. The other says I'm an INFP. Well, I am a dreamer. Perhaps I'm a hybrid of the two?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You got to give us more info about yourself before we can guess.:tongue:


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Ronald Lewis said:


> I decided to take a "refresher" on my personality type. I tried two different websites. One says I'm an INFJ. The other says I'm an INFP. Well, I am a dreamer. Perhaps I'm a hybrid of the two?


Even if you're not sure, it's ok. I've tested for both as well. I identify with some elements of both but I prefer the INFJ persona.

Enjoy living on the edge!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You know what, by the way your dressed, I say INFJ (unless you know, you have shorts on).:laughing:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Your pic has a similar expression to an INFJ I know, but that's just one detail.

In addition to the web site tests, you can also read about the functions Fi/Fe and Ne/Ni if you haven't done so already. That helps some people in determining their type.

When I first took MBTI tests in 2000, my dilemma was figuring out whether I was INTJ or INFJ, but have long since figured out I am the latter.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Join the club!


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting...

The INFJ descriptions are fitting me better as I get older. However, my mom still says that I'm an INFP, so... you know... mothers know best. :tongue:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Psilo gave me this link.. maybe it will help you:
INFJ or INFP? a closer look


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

I am also confused, I tested for both, yet i found myself also relating to INFP's. Im still a bit confused. Ill check out that link ^^^


----------



## 200600910 (Jun 7, 2011)

In general, my impression is that INFJs are more cerebral or intellectual than INFPs, in the sense that they are more interested in discussing ideas rather than feelings. 

I think they are better at analyzing things from a colder standpoint, without mixing their emotions too much amidst their arguments. I also find them more precise then INFPs when expressing their ideas (probably thanks to their Ti function).

If you watch videos of both types on Youtube, I think you will notice this difference.

I also think INFPs seem more fun loving and carefree than INFJs (you can also notice this on youtube videos), who seem to me more serious and conscientious.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

This may help:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...nfj-orangeappleds-anecdote-p-j-confusion.html

Nope, you can't be a hybrid. 
It really depends on the cognitive functions: INFJs are Ni-dominant and Fe-auxiliary, and INFPs are Fi-dominant and Ne-auxiliary.


----------

